# Thunder snow -weather channel



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You probably saw this video. But check out the car behind him.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;1239509 said:


> You probably saw this video. But check out the car behind him.


That was the car the weather channels producer was using to drive around the city to get pics and videos of the storm. Jim said on air that he was shock on how well it was doing in the snow


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

No, that's the lowballer shoveling crew


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is some crazy stuff. I know it would scare the 5h1t out of me.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Cool look at the smart car out in the snow at the begining too lmao


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

FordFisherman;1239524 said:


> No, that's the lowballer shoveling crew


...........:laughing: That was one he!! of a storm!


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

That was some impressive thunder/lightning I would have jumped too.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1239583 said:


> That is some crazy stuff. I know it would scare the 5h1t out of me.


When it happened, I seriously thought that the wind/snow/ice had blown a transformer. I was like, oh god I hope I don't get electrocuted... Then it happened again shortly after and I remembered they said it was possible for lightning and thunder to happen that night.

It was nuts!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

KMBertog;1240155 said:


> When it happened, I seriously thought that the wind/snow/ice had blown a transformer. I was like, oh god I hope I don't get electrocuted... Then it happened again shortly after and I remembered they said it was possible for lightning and thunder to happen that night.
> 
> It was nuts!


Same here.

That storm was the second time in my life I had experienced it.....and it was awesome!


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

I got caught up with the Stephanie Abrams quick links on the side...she's easier on the eyes


----------

